# Batterie pour PowerBook 140>180



## gpbonneau (6 Avril 2017)

Comme déjà expliqué quand j'ai présenté ma petite collection de PowerBook (#165), je n'ai pratiquement plus de batteries en état. 
Difficile de se contenter d'utiliser ces petits portables avec un fil à la patte...
Sur un douzaine de batteries, 2 ou 3 acceptent encore la charge sur le chargeur 2 batteries Apple, mais elles tiennent à peine 5 minutes en fonctionnement  
Et impossible d'en trouver des neuves.
J'ai donc essayer de les réparer, si vous avez des idées sur le sujet, elles sont les bienvenues.

Tout d'abord, j'en ai ouvert quelques unes, HS, pour voir comment elles étaient conçues. 
Le couvercle est soudé par ultrason, donc quasi impossible à retirer sans tout casser surtout que le plastique est devenu plus cassant qu'à l'origine avec le temps, donc ouverture à la Dremel.

J'ai trouvé 2 types de construction, avec à chaque fois 10 cellules NiCd de la taille d'une pile AA en 2 groupe de 5 en parallèle. 
Les plus anciennes (cellules jaunes) sont relier au connecteur du boitier par des fils, les plus récentes (cellules grises) par des feuillard métalliques.
Dans chaque groupe, il y a un capteur de température qui coupe la liaison autour de 70° (sécurité en cas de surchauffe).

Les jaunes et les grises, on aperçoit les petits capteurs de température :









Chaque cellule doit faire 1,5V pour un total de 7,5V et la capacité total est de 2,5A/h (Service Source Apple).
L'idée c'est de les remplacer par des cellules 1,5V NiMH, plus puissante (donc un groupe de 5 devrait suffire pour arriver vers 2,5A/h) et facile à trouver. C'est pas nouveau, j'ai déjà vu des fournisseurs de batteries de Powerbook en proposer en remplacement, ils arrivaient à mettre 2 packs comme à l'origine mais en NiMH, donc plus 4 A/h, mais on en trouve plus.






J'ai tester d'abord un pack de 5 accus AA (2,3A/h), qu'on trouve facilement en modélisme (20€) que j'ai collé avec du double face dans un boitier. On peut aussi y coller un support pour 5 batteries AA qu'on trouve partout :




En place dans le chargeur Apple, ça marche. Et ça rentre sans pb dans le PowerBook :




ça fonctionne bien, je vais faire des tests de durée. 
Pour l'instant avec un pack brut de déballage de chez Conrad, ça tient depuis 30 minutes. Si chargé à bloc ça tient une heure ça me suffit, je ne suis plus dans une utilisation pro  
A l'origine, avec des batteries 2,5A/h c'était 2 heures au mieux si je me rappelle...
Pour les sondes de température (surchauffe), je vais essayer d'en remettre une, collé contre le pack.


----------



## melaure (7 Avril 2017)

Encore un très beau bricolage !!! Tu nous épate vraiment ! Idée à reprendre en plus !


----------



## Anthony (7 Avril 2017)

J'ai quelque chose de similaire pour mes PowerBook, quoiqu'avec beaucoup moins d'élégance dans le coup de Dremel. La seule différence, c'est qu'il y a un petit Klixon pour couper le circuit en cas de surchauffe. Faudra que j'en refasse une propre, avec pourquoi pas des cellules Li-Ion et un petit circuit de régulation, comme j'ai fait pour certains de mes vieux appareils photo dont on ne peut plus trouver la pile.


----------



## Invité (7 Avril 2017)

Voyant ça, je me dis que ça serait pas mal pour mon Duo 230.
Donc, ni une ni deux, je sors la Dremel (enfin la copie à pas cher que j'ai) et je tronçonne la batterie.






Dedans j'ai aussi les 10 piles décrites, mais…
Ben ouais fallait un mais !
J'ai aussi à droite le capteur Isuzu






J'ai à gauche une petite fusée (capteur de température ?)






Mais j'ai aussi un truc, que je pensais être un capteur de température.
C'est quoi ?






Donc, dans ce montage, que dois-je garder et que puis-je supprimer si je choisis un coupleur à 5 piles ?


Merci pour vos infos pour un nul !


----------



## Anthony (9 Avril 2017)

Le petit bidule Isuzu est une thermistance ou un truc dans le genre, je l'ai déjà vu dans d'autres batteries Apple de cette époque.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Avril 2017)

La batterie des PowerBook 140/180 est plus simple, un + et - moins et c'est tout 
Là il y a bien + et - mais les 3 connecteurs entre les deux sont relier à des composants, il faut noter les refs si tu savoir à quoi ça sert, mais laisse tel que.
Relie un pack de batterie AA entre le + et - ça devrait fonctionner. 
Il y a bien 2 interrupteurs thermiques, un dans chaque pack. Ils sont différents, je suppose pour améliorer la sécurité...
Re-utilise le Klixon (ou les 2 interrupteurs thermique) en bout du pack et colle le contre pour qu'il serve à couper le circuit en cas de surchauffe du pack..
Je vais le remettre sur mes montages, car en bout de charge, le pack chauffe quand même pas mal. 
Je les charge uniquement sur le dock externe pour éviter les surchauffes dans le PowerBook lui-même, si tu en as un c'est mieux, sinon surveilles la température du PowerBook pendant la charge.

J'ai trouvé ça sur le net :


https://www.fenestrated.net/mac/DuoBattery/index.html

Je n'ai pas de Duo, mais je vais bientôt essayer la même chose pour les batteries de mes 2 PowerBook 520 et 540c, on n'en trouve plus non plus pour ces modèles  Je vous dirais ce que ça donne.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Avril 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> Le petit bidule Isuzu est une thermistance ou un truc dans le genre, je l'ai déjà vu dans d'autres batteries Apple de cette époque.


Oui c'est un thermal switch, les même que dans la batterie du PowerBook 140/180 où il y en a 2 (voir mon schéma  #1). 



Dans l'autre type de montage c'est des thermal switch de marque Klixon, c'est la même chose.

Ici il y en a qu'un et une autre type de thermistance de l'autre coté, je suppose pour plus de sécurité ? mais je n'arrive pas à lire la ref.


----------



## Invité (9 Avril 2017)

Donc chez moi d'un côté j'ai un Isuzu identique, de l'autre, l'espèce de petite fusée sur laquelle je crois déchiffrer :




Est-ce aussi une thermistance qui limite à 89° coté "+" ? L'isuzu à 70° est côté "-"


Et effectivement, j'ai 5 connecteurs dont 3 sont reliés à un autre truc sur lequel je lis :






Donc, ça, je vais le garder même sans savoir à quoi ça sert.

Mais mon idée était d'utiliser un coupleur de batteries, je devrais donc utiliser une thermistance quand même ?


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Avril 2017)

Si je comprend bien, les thermal switch (Klixon/Isuzu) coupent en cas de forte température (70/75°) et revienne à l'état initial quand ça baisse.
L'autre semble fonctionner comme un fusible, une fois qu'il a déclenché il faut le changer, c'est pour ça qu'il déclenche plus haut (89°), pour palier à une défaillance du premier (ou une cellule en court-circuit ?), mais, du coup, la batterie est HS.





Si la batterie va se charger directement dans le Powerbook, il vaut mieux mettre un Klixon/Isuzu collé au pack.
Si tu charges la batterie sur le dock externe (c'est quand même plus sûr) et que tu surveilles, tu peux t'en passer. 

Concernant le composant DALLAS D52400 ??? Peut-être un système d'identification de la batterie made in Apple ?? 
Laisses-le et si ça marche retires-le pour voir


----------



## Invité (10 Avril 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse 

L'autre truc avait bien une gueule de fusible, c'est le 89° qui m'a enduit avec de la fausse erreur…

Je n'ai malheureusement pas de chargeur externe.
Donc par sécurité j'essaierais de mettre le petit Isuzu pour pallier une chauffe trop importante.

C'est pas pour tout de suite, mais je donnerais des nouvelles !


----------



## Invité (17 Avril 2017)

Bon, ben c'est un fail de mon côté.
Ca rentre correctement dans le Duo, mais j'ai toujours la batterie barrée dans la barre des menus.
Sur les bornes, j'ai bien 6V et 2A/h

Mais d'après ce site il me faudrait du 12V, non ? https://www.mac-help.com/threads/compatible-batteries.98211/



> Company model computer compatible V mAh Wh
> APC LBCAP7 PB Duo 210/230/250 M1499/M1835/M7782 12 1800 21.6
> Apple M1499 PB Duo 210/230/250 M1499/M1835/M7782 12 1400 16.8
> Apple M1835 PB Duo 210/230/250 M1499/M1835/M7782 12
> ...


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Avril 2017)

Désolé, je n'ai pas de PowerBook Duo.
Les PowerBook série 100 fonctionne avec des batteries NiCd de 5,6 à 7,5v max (d'après le Service Source).
J'utilise un pack de 5 accus NiMh AA car c'est facile à trouver, mais apparement le voltage est un peu plus faible : 6V (5x1,2V), du coup l'autonomie est plutôt faible (environ 30mn).
Je viens de trouver un pack de 6 accus NiMh AA de 7,2V (6x1,2V) qui rentre, ce qui devrait être plus proche du voltage des batteries d'origine.

Mais le Duo ne semble pas fonctionner avec le même voltage.
D'après le schéma en #6, il n'y a pas 2 pack de 5 accus en parallèle, mais un seul de 10 et en NiMH, du coup ça devrait faire 12V (10x1,2V)
D'après le Service Source, c'est bien ça :





Du coup, moins facile de trouver un pack de 10 batteries AA NiMh tout fait, ou d'ajouter un deuxième pack de 5 en série, et qui rentre dans une coque de batterie de Duo...


----------



## Invité (28 Avril 2017)

Il existe des coupleurs de 10 piles pour faire le taf (10*1,2V) mais pas sûr que ça rentre dans le mini support de batterie.
J'ai bien fraisé tout ce qui dépassait à l'intérieur, mais je doute de pouvoir faire rentrer le bas du support, le coupleur et les piles dans le Duo.
D'autant qu'il faut que je mette aussi la barre de connexion. Elle n'a d'importance que dans la largeur (donc la longueur des piles) mais tout est tellement serré ! 

Je pense abandonner l'idée. De toutes façons la batterie ne tenait pas 10s sans être branchée. Ca ne change pas grand chose…


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Octobre 2017)

Je suis toujours à la recherche de solution pour éviter le fil à la patte de mes petits PowerBook série 1xx. 

Pour les batteries de PowerBook 140 à 180c, j'utilise maintenant des pack Panasonic Eneloop, bien plus performant que des pack premier prix, avec à la clé presque une heure d'autonomie. 



Pour les PowerBook 100, la batterie est surmoulée sur les cellules, impossible à ouvrir :-(
Mais dans un des 3 PowerBook 100 que j'ai restauré, il y avait une batterie adaptable, de marque inconnue (VST ?) qui a 2 avantages : elle peut se charger en dehors du PowerBook et elle s'ouvre (4 vis).




Donc j'ai pu remplacer les cellules d'origine (2 pack de 5 accus NiCd 1,2V 650mAh),  par des pack Eneloop (2 pack de 5 accus NiMh 1,2V 750mAh de taille AAA, la batterie fait 14 mm d'épaisseur).




Une fois refermée et installée, le petit PowerBook 100 peut enfin fonctionner sans fil à la patte pendant plus d'une heure 




Le boitier de la batterie adaptable est assez simple, avec une imprimante 3D ça doit être faisable.

Prochaine étape, pour finir les PowerBook série 1xx : le 190. La batterie est bien plus grosse, avec 12 cellules 1,2v, ça devrait être plus facile. Je dois trouver le moyen d'ouvrir un boitier sans trop l'abimer...


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2017)

Super travail !!!

Il faudrait fouiller le net pour trouver quelques modèles de ces batteries VST ...


----------



## pierregdlj (25 Février 2018)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voici ma petite expérience concernant le reconditionnement d'une batterie pour mon PB165c...

Déjà, j'ai viré les 10 accus d'origine, qui tenaient encore bien 30 minutes en 2006 (c'était encore une belle performance au bout de 13 ans, la moitié de l'autonomie), mais depuis, plus rien.

Bref, à la place des 10 accus, j'ai d'abord installé 5 accus Eneloop standard de récup (des 1900mAh). Ces accus avaient mal vécu une surchauffe dans une visseuse chinoise (chargeur non protégé). Mais comme ils n'étaient pas fichus, j'ai tenté.
Résultat : ça ne tenait pas plus de 2 minutes, la résistance interne des accus ne permettait pas d'en tirer beaucoup de courant.

J'ai donc viré 4 accus Eneloop que j'ai remplacé par des accus basiques de chez SuperU. 2100mAh théoriques.
Bon, c'était mieux, là ça tenait pas loin de 20 minutes en usage intensif (comprendre : HDD allumé  ).

Depuis, j'ai remplacé tout ça par 5 accus "Ladda AA" de chez Ikea.
Il faut savoir que ces accus ne sont rien d'autre que des Eneloop Pro de 2450mAh, made in Japan.
Pour 6€ les 4, ça se tente, non ? 

J'en ai donc acheté 12, soyons fous.
Résultat : ce soir j'ai joué pendant 1h à Wolfenstein 3D, et je n'ai pas vu le bout, la dernière barre de batterie tenait le coup.

En fait, si on met le HDD en veille, l'autonomie explose. 
Mais la conclusion, c'est que ces accus sont excellents, et que ça tient déjà plus longtemps que l'origine, avec seulement 5 accus.

Dernière précision : j'avais tenté de remettre un Klixon, mais je l'ai vite enlevé : il occasionnait une résistance relativement forte, créant à ses bornes une tension d'environ 0,3V sous 1A. Sachant que le PB165c tire 2 bons ampères en moyenne...

Voici une photo des accus Ikea :










Bref, j'ai failli racheter des Eneloop Pro sur ebay pour une somme indécente, avec en plus le risque d'acheter de la contrefaçon...
Alors qu'on trouve les vrais pour 6€ les 4...  (info trouvée sur le net en fouillant un peu).

Voilà, je vais pouvoir m'occuper de la batterie de mon PB5300ce, qui en a bien besoin aussi !


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2018)

pierregdlj a dit:


> Bref, j'ai failli racheter des Eneloop Pro sur ebay pour une somme indécente, avec en plus le risque d'acheter de la contrefaçon...
> Alors qu'on trouve les vrais pour 6€ les 4...  (info trouvée sur le net en fouillant un peu).
> 
> Voilà, je vais pouvoir m'occuper de la batterie de mon PB5300ce, qui en a bien besoin aussi !



Et merde, je viens de commander des Eneloop sur eBay…


----------



## daffyb (26 Février 2018)

pierregdlj a dit:


> Voilà, je vais pouvoir m'occuper de la batterie de mon PB5300ce, qui en a bien besoin aussi !


ah le 5300ce, mon premier Mac


----------



## pierregdlj (27 Février 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Et merde, je viens de commander des Eneloop sur eBay…


Arf, pas de bol. 
Ca sera pour la prochaine fois.
Les batteries et cartes mémoires sur ebay, plus ça va, et moins j'en achète.
Dans 80% des cas c'est de la contrefaçon, j'en ai marre de me faire couillonner...
(et j'ai déjà essayé de payer le prix fort à un vendeur français, c'est la même daube...)



daffyb a dit:


> ah le 5300ce, mon premier Mac


Et moi mon 2ème !


----------



## daffyb (27 Février 2018)

pierregdlj a dit:


> Arf, pas de bol.
> Ca sera pour la prochaine fois.
> Les batteries et cartes mémoires sur ebay, plus ça va, et moins j'en achète.
> Dans 80% des cas c'est de la contrefaçon, j'en ai marre de me faire couillonner...
> ...


C'est le Mac capable de hacker un vaisseau extraterrestre intergalactique !!! 
https://www.engadget.com/2014/03/05/the-powerbook-5300-the-laptop-that-halted-an-alien-invasion/
https://scifi.stackexchange.com/que...oaded-into-the-mothership-in-independence-day

Je l'ai "revendu" en 2004 50€.
Il fonctionnait encore parfaitement bien, avait une carte d'extension interne VGA + Ethernet
Je m'en suis servi quotidiennement jusqu'en 2001 sous MacOS 8.6
Une super machine avec un magnifique écran "Haute résolution"


----------



## pierregdlj (27 Février 2018)

Oui, j'avais vu ça récemment. 

J'ai "acheté" le mien (40€) il y a bien 2 ans maintenant, il était en panne, et j'ai pu le remettre sur pied fin 2017 avec l'aide de GPBonneau, qui m'a fourni une carte mère de 5300 "de base", que j'ai upgradé en 5300ce (RAM et VRAM), sauf le CPU qui reste un 100MHz.

Je lui ai adjoint une carte Wifi, qui fonctionne très bien, et une carte lecteur CF en PCMCIA.
Et remplacé le HDD d'origine par une CF de 16Go avec adaptateur CF-IDE chinois.

Tout ça fonctionne bien, sous OS 8.6 également (que je n'ai qu'en anglais malheureusement).
En effet, l'écran est très bon pour l'époque.


----------



## daffyb (27 Février 2018)

pierregdlj a dit:


> Oui, j'avais vu ça récemment.
> 
> J'ai "acheté" le mien (40€) il y a bien 2 ans maintenant, il était en panne, et j'ai pu le remettre sur pied fin 2017 avec l'aide de GPBonneau, qui m'a fourni une carte mère de 5300 "de base", que j'ai upgradé en 5300ce (RAM et VRAM), sauf le CPU qui reste un 100MHz.
> 
> ...



J’ai un cd en français 8.5 avec l’update 8.6 fr
Je suis en déplacement, mais dès que je mets la main dessus de te le mets en download si tu souhaites.


----------



## pierregdlj (27 Février 2018)

Ah, ce serait super sympa. 

J'ai également installé la 8.5 puis la MàJ en 8.6, mais je crois que les 2 sont en version anglaise.

Merci.


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2018)

pierregdlj a dit:


> Ah, ce serait super sympa.
> 
> J'ai également installé la 8.5 puis la MàJ en 8.6, mais je crois que les 2 sont en version anglaise.
> 
> Merci.


Je t'ai mis mon "archive 8.5-8.6" avec quelques petits bonus.
J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de fichiers corrompus, c'était sur un CD gravé (de l'époque). Dispo d'ici une heure...
http://daffyb2.free.fr/macg/MacOS-8.5_etc.zip


----------



## Invité (4 Mars 2018)

Je me suis permis de DL ce 8.5 que je n'ai jamais eu… 
Merci (aussi pour ta connexion 15s pour le DL)


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Je me suis permis de DL ce 8.5 que je n'ai jamais eu…
> Merci (aussi pour ta connexion 15s pour le DL)


C'est surtout qu'à l'époque, un OS ça se comptait en centaines de Mo grand max


----------



## pierregdlj (4 Mars 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Je t'ai mis mon "archive 8.5-8.6" avec quelques petits bonus.
> J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de fichiers corrompus, c'était sur un CD gravé (de l'époque). Dispo d'ici une heure...
> http://daffyb2.free.fr/macg/MacOS-8.5_etc.zip


Merci beaucoup !

Impatient de tester tout ça. 
Je me demande si je ne vais pas carrément investir dans une carte CF de qualité, pour ne rien gâcher. 



daffyb a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'à l'époque, un OS ça se comptait en centaines de Mo grand max


Au risque de (encore) passer pour un vieux con (enfin, surtout con, vu que je ne suis pas vieux  ), le rapport fonctionnalités/occupation HDD était quand même nettement meilleur à cette époque...

L'estime que j'avais pour Win98SE a pris une sacré claque quand j'ai booté mon PB165c pour la première fois, il y a 10 ans.
Pour un OS qui tient sur... 5 disquettes environ ?
Même Win3.11FW, que j'aime bien, n'arrive pas à la cheville. Déjà en 1993 il était périmé niveau ergonomie, fonctionnalités, et modularité.

Pour ceux qui s'intéressent aux OS lights, jetez un oeil du côté de MenuetOS, pour PC. C'est bluffant. 

Bref, vous l'aurez compris, j'utilise les OS modernes en trainant les pieds, dégouté par la lourdeur, l'inefficacité et l’obsolescence programmée. Je remets la palme à W10, en connaissance de cause...

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais c'est un peu HS. 
Y'a un topic pour ça, au fait ?

Merci.


----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2018)

pierregdlj a dit:


> …
> Bref, vous l'aurez compris, j'utilise les OS modernes en trainant les pieds, dégouté par la lourdeur, l'inefficacité et l’obsolescence programmée. Je remets la palme à W10, en connaissance de cause...



Hum, avec High Sierra on a du lourd aussi de notre côté !


----------



## pierregdlj (11 Mars 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Hum, avec High Sierra on a du lourd aussi de notre côté !


J'imagine...

J'essaie des distribs Linux à temps perdu, et je constate la même chose : de plus en plus lourd.
Vu que OSX est basé sur Unix, j'imagine que la tendance est la même...


----------



## daffyb (12 Mars 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Je t'ai mis mon "archive 8.5-8.6" avec quelques petits bonus.
> J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de fichiers corrompus, c'était sur un CD gravé (de l'époque). Dispo d'ici une heure...
> http://daffyb2.free.fr/macg/MacOS-8.5_etc.zip



Alors ? De retour ? Ça rocks ?


----------



## pierregdlj (12 Mars 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Alors ? De retour ? Ça rocks ?


Arf, non, pas encore, mais j'ai bien DL le fichier, merci beaucoup.
J'espère tester ça rapidement, j'ai acheté une nouvelle carte CF pour ça, mais elle me déçoit par son débit. J'aimerais la tester sur un autre lecteur de carte, pour être sûr...


----------

